# A Little Help Please



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

More over than draw weight is length. In no way should your son be able to shoot your bow (unless your a midget). Get your son set up properly or he will not shoot well and in turn will not enjoy the sport. 

As far as a peep, get one. It will be the best $2 you'll ever spend. 

I'm not a fanboy, but I've shot a Z7 and it is in a different league than the BTR. You will enjoy.


----------



## Ky String Music (Sep 7, 2010)

oh. let me rephrase a few things. i know that the draw length will deff have to be changed. and i was going to put a peep on it, i have on on my other bow, i was just asking about a break in period since i have never heard of that before. my boy is about 5 foot 2 and 115-120lbs. at 10yrs old. haha. hes a big en. i was thinking about getting him a Diamond Razors Edge since it has interchangeable limbs to fit kids and adults before i decided to get a new bow. but your right, im not sure my old bow will take the draw length short enough for him. i never thought about that.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Shouldn't take more than 100 shots to get the string set. Go ahead and get your peep set but I would not tie it in until you get a few hundred shots in it. Remember when tying the peep in only tie above and beleow. Never tie the actual peep into the string.


----------



## Ky String Music (Sep 7, 2010)

why is that. i the peep sight i have on my other bow was fine until one day i drew it back and it had flipped over. when i drew it back i wasnt seeing through the hole, but at the rounded edge. so, i took it back to the archery shop and had them flip it back over where it needed to be, re-measure, and re-set it and they tied it above, below and i believe around the center. the peep i use is not one with the rubber band that goes to the cable because i have always hear that takes away from the speed and i figure a low end bow needs all the help it can get. im not questioning your method, im just trying to learn an thing or two


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

After initial string stretch the peep should not rotate any. Unless, your getting string stretch due to an inferior string. Ofcourse most bows come with mass produced 2nd grade string. the reason not to tie your peep directly into the string is in case of a dry fire. If you have an accidental dry fire the string will many times break where the peep is tied in. That is why you should only tie above and below. It is better for the peep to sling out than cut the string.


----------



## Ky String Music (Sep 7, 2010)

roger that. well, i oredered me a Mathews Z7 today. i shot that and the Hoyt Maxxis. all i can say is "Damn!!!" the maxxis seemed to have a little vibration at the end of the shot, like you feel the string vibrating, but is seemed smoother in the draw. the Z7 on the other hand, seemed more solid and when you hit the release on it, it was amazing!!! i like em both, but i got a better deal on the Z7. thanks for the help. i will deff not tie the peep to the string anymore. ive always heard dry firing a bow will tear it up, but what exactly happens, other than breaking the string like you meantioned earlier.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Actually seen a dry fired monster string cut into the cam. Yep. The string came out of track and cut in to the cam. The stored energy in a bow has to go somewhere if there is no arrow there to absorb it. That can lead to busted strings and cables and busted limbs. Not to mention bad news for the guy holding it. 

If you shoot a single spot and slap arrows, always check your arrow nocs and make sure they're not cracked.


----------

